# Caterpillar in the making!



## darkgray (Apr 26, 2012)

I opened a closed leaf at the backyard, and voila!


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 26, 2012)

Very nice!
Cool caterpillar, good focus, lovely colours.
Welcome to ThePhotoForum.


----------



## chris82 (Apr 26, 2012)

The detail is stunning.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 26, 2012)

nicely shot! Lovely!


----------



## bunny99123 (Apr 26, 2012)

Stunting colors!


----------



## jriepe (Apr 26, 2012)

You hit the jackpot with that leaf.  Maybe I should turn over a new leaf.  Seriously this is a very nice and VERY colorful shot.

Jerry


----------



## Forkie (Apr 26, 2012)

You mean a butterfly in the making? The caterpillar is already made!!!    Nice couple of shots!


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Apr 26, 2012)

I like them both.   I prefer the second one.


----------



## darkgray (Apr 26, 2012)

Forkie said:


> You mean a butterfly in the making? The caterpillar is already made!!!    Nice couple of shots!



Actually, I have no idea about metamorphosis and stuff like that. I'm not even sure what this thing is called..hehe. thanks btw.


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Apr 26, 2012)

The second doesnt do much for me but the first is awesome.


----------



## darkgray (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for the comments, this is my 3rd day to try macro photography using manual extension tube..


----------



## EDL (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd say you're off to a rip roaring start.  I can only hope when I get my gear I can do as well that quickly.

I like them both a lot.  Great color, great over all.


----------



## darkgray (May 22, 2012)

Hey guys, I wanted to show you how the caterpillar has become. Really cool-looking butterfly!






Day 1 is actually the day when I first saw it. ^^


----------



## yerlem (May 23, 2012)

oh, wow, thanks for showing the progression, that looks awesome!


----------



## Carny (May 23, 2012)

What lens and tubes are you using?


----------



## darkgray (May 24, 2012)

Carny said:


> What lens and tubes are you using?



Just the Nikkor 18-55mm kitlens and a 49mm set macro tube..nothing special.. ^^


----------

